# Krusader Verzeichnisaktualisierung

## mattes

Hallo,

aktualisiert euer Krusader verlässlich die Verzeichnisansichten? Bei mir funktioniert es irgendwie nicht mehr, z.B nach Löschen von Dateien sind sie noch zu sehen. STR+R hilft auch nicht. Verezichnis verlassen, wieder rein, dann ist es aktualisiert. Das nervt aber..

Grüße

MattesLast edited by mattes on Mon Mar 22, 2010 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

 *mattes wrote:*   

> aktualisiert euer Krusader verlässlich die Verzeichnisansichten?

 

Bei mir ja, keine Probleme soweit...

----------

## franzf

Da war mal ein bug in kdelibs sowie direkt im Kernel.

Welchen Kernel/kdelibs verwendest du?

----------

## mattes

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Da war mal ein bug in kdelibs sowie direkt im Kernel.
> 
> Welchen Kernel/kdelibs verwendest du?

 

das nutzt wahrscheinlich inotify?

Ich habe hier:

kdelibs-4.3.5, kernel 2.6.32-zen6

----------

## mattes

Tritt leider acuh mit 2.6.33 noch auf. Scheint dann dohc an den KDElibs zu liegen!?

----------

## Josef.95

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Tritt leider acuh mit 2.6.33 noch auf. Scheint dann dohc an den KDElibs zu liegen!?

  Vermutlich dann ja...

ich hab hier aktuell den "2.6.31-gentoo-r10" unter kde-4.4.1 laufen und krusader-2.1.0_beta1 [1] aktualisiert sofort und einwandfrei. 

[1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde

----------

## mattes

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *mattes wrote:*   Tritt leider acuh mit 2.6.33 noch auf. Scheint dann doch an den KDElibs zu liegen!?  Vermutlich dann ja...
> 
> ich hab hier aktuell den "2.6.31-gentoo-r10" unter kde-4.4.1 laufen und krusader-2.1.0_beta1 [1] aktualisiert sofort und einwandfrei. 
> 
> [1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde

 

ich hab Krusader 2.0.0-r1. 

Im Kernel ist alles was ich für relevant halten würde aktiviert (inotify, dnotify..)

Es tritt auch nicht immer auf: wenn ich im Krusader Dateien verschiebe oder kopiere eigentlich nie, beim Löschen (im Krusader selbst) gelegentlich, und swap-files von vim werden eigentlich immer angezeigt wenn sie angelegt werden (gut), werden aber auch dann immer noch angezeigt, wenn sie schon weider entfernt wurden (schlecht).

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..., obwohl ich Krusader gerne und oft nutze ist mir so ein Verhalten bisher nicht aufgefallen.

Kernel Settings sind hier 

```
$ zgrep -i notify /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y
```

----------

## mattes

naja, dann warte ich mal auf die Stabilisierung von kde-4.4 vielleicht erledigt es sich ja dann.

----------

